# What's in your make up bag?



## Kuki (Aug 9, 2009)

This might have been posted before, but i can't find it anywhere!

I'm soo lazy, i put my make up on the morning and by the time i get home in the eve, i look like a beast!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i promised myself, i'm going to organise a little make up bag with a few essentials so to use whilst im out and about. 

Because I'm really nosey, I wanted to know, what MAC products do you carry in your make up bag? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not a traincase, or for work, but a make-up bag you carry with you everyday for personal use; touch ups on yourself etc.


----------



## nunu (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/s...up-bag-113466/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f239/w...eup-bag-67583/


----------



## Kuki (Aug 9, 2009)

ahh thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when i searched, it eliminated the words make up and bag!lolllll


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 9, 2009)

I just carry a bobbi brown palette with me in my purse, has foundation, gloss, 3 eyeshadows, and a blush in it...all I need! I know you asked Mac.....but this is so convenient!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 9, 2009)

visine, studio fix powder,  clear lipglass, the lipglass or stick I am wearing that day.. rimmel mascara..I need to add blot powder to that list..


----------



## emmemma (Sep 13, 2009)

chapstick with spf and that's it |0|


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't usually carry an actual makeup bag. I always have: a lip balm, MAC Blot Powder Pressed (I usually use it for the mirror. I very rarely use the powder...), MAC Studio Touch Up Stick, a neutral gloss (in case I forget to toss in the day's lipstick and/or lipgloss) and my lipstick/lipgloss. I am considering adding a mini mascara because lately I somehow forget to apply it in the morning...


----------



## Ursula (Sep 13, 2009)

I usually have one of the neutral holiday palettes, a pressed powder, Loud Lash in black, a brown eyeliner and whatever lipstick I'm using that day.  Oh,and the gel blush is in there now.  Oh, and Studio Tech.  I manage to get out of the house without makeup now and again so I like to have the works.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 13, 2009)

MSFN Medium, the lipstick and gloss of the day, my backup algorythm gloss (this is my "my lips but better gloss), my 182, Visine, toothbrush, toothpaste, and floss!

If I left the house w/o much eye makeup I will grab my smoking quad for a subtle smokey eye on the go.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 14, 2009)

The only MAC product in my everyday makeup bag is Patisserie l/s - because it's been my go to lip color lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the non-MAC side we have: EM mineral concealer and finishing powder, my blush for the day, brushes for all of the above and some q-tips for removing eye makeup from places it shouldn't be.


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 14, 2009)

I put on a full face of makeup before I leave the house in the morning, but once I'm out the house, I'm out the house.  The only thing I bring along with me is lip gloss.  I rarely if ever go out right after work without going home first, but I'm thinking if I did, then I'd bring a few things to turn my day look into evening.  Probably 2 e/s, some type of e/l, maybe a blush (maybe not), probably some type of finishing powder, and of course the gloss I already have in my purse.


----------

